# contraceptive pill and IBS -Diarrhoea



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

I've been on the contraceptive pill now for about 10 years. Wondering if anyone out there has found that when they came off it their IBS-D showed any improvement?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There doesn't seem to be a consistent pattern.It seems like it has to do with how your body reacts to your own hormones. Sometimes BCP block a bad reaction so help with IBS and it gets worse when people get off. Sometimes people do better with their own hormones and adding more in causes more problems than it helps.


----------



## armywife (May 19, 2009)

Mine got worse when I went off of my BC pills, but when I started them back, there was no change. I thought it may have been all hormone related, but it wasn't.


----------



## 13473 (Sep 26, 2005)

i *think* bc caused my ibs onset in college, however, i've been out of school for about 6 years and off and on bc and have not really noticed a difference. still have it with C. sometime severe sometimes not so much.i've always wanted to find a deeper study on this.


----------

